# Why are there so many "banned" posters?



## CASE_Sensitive

Just an observation from a new lurker recently obsessed with this website. One thing that perplexes me is the amount of "banned" members I've seen as I work my way through some fairly high count threads. I actually see quite a few posts from banned users that seem mature, rationale and sympathetic. I know each one has it's own circumstance, but is there an issue with trolls/fake accounts, etc? I'm more curious than anything and sorry if this question is posted in the wrong forum.


----------



## Mavash.

This forum triggers many people's wounds. People are in pain and hurting. As a result they say things when triggered that are against forum rules like calling someone or their spouses derogatory names.

Other times it's just posters being offended by what someone says so they get reported. These are generally on hot topics like sex, abortion, same sex relationships, racial issues, etc. That little triangle at the bottom allows anyone to report a post they think is innappropriate.

And yes then there are the trolls. The ones who come here and make up stories, get banned, come back with a new user name, same story, banned again, etc.


----------



## Jellybeans

Because they didn't follow the rules.

And yes, a lot of people get banned for trolling.


----------



## mablenc

Considering the drama that we had lately can you moderators consider lifting some permabans? 

Let's look at the whole situation:

Things got ugly, feelings got hurt, people were attacked personally and some with all the right and plus emotional feelings said things back and they get banned. 

We have lost many great people lately because of the whole incident that I am afraid to mention. But look at who they are, most contributed and helped, most were very nice , and many just got angry and stood up for others and then for themselves after many unjustified attacks. 

I personally feel its wrong to categorize them with the other trolls, and people who have done worse. 

This site is all about reconciling, healing, forgiveness and being happy,
Can we chalk it all up as a bad experience and move on? 

If you look at some of the treads all you see is newbie responses, and well some are trying to be helpful but don't have the old wisdom that some newly banned members had.

Plus, this can help bring back others who decided to leave. 

Please?


----------



## Nsweet

There's a few who have told me they don't want to come back after their ban is lifted, or at least they don't want to immediately come back. It's nothing personal I think it's just that they became addicted to TAM instead of taking that final initiative in the 180 to break free from support groups and live their lives. Support groups are great for helping people who are stuck move past their issues, be they can also be just as damaging when people get stuck in a loop of regret and self analyzing.


----------



## CASE_Sensitive

Thanks for the response.
Yeah, this is a great website. In my short time here, I did get offended by one response I received, but shouldn't be surprised when you ask a question and a person answers. 

Cheers and now off to a hopefully more productive work day!


----------



## doubletrouble

As W says, "Don't ask a question unless you're ready to not like the answer."

I apply that here, if someons posts "do you think this is cheating?" and several people say yes, and one says well, maybe not, the others can tend to jump on that and carve them out. Not cool; we're all here just to share opinions and sometimes facts. 

The main thing, which is in the 'prime directives' is to do no harm. We're here to help each other heal.


----------



## I Notice The Details

I notice a few people on this site that say "Banned" under their screen name, yet they are still on and posting. I assumed that Banned meant...no access...can someone enlighten me?


----------



## Sandfly

Hey I just noticed that Anon Pink has been whacked by the mod!

She's one of my top five favourite people on this site.

I hope it is only a temporary ban?

Concerned,
England.


----------



## Thunder7

What? She's like a staple here. Is the ban like a 2 minute minor in hockey? She has to go to the box and think about what she's done? 

"You go to the box and you feel shame". Sory, Slap Shot reference.


----------



## FrenchFry

Anon pink will hopefully be back.

Banning a poster doesn't remove their posts, just means they can't post anymore either temporarily or permanently.

It takes a lot to be banned permanently. And yeah, a temp-ban is like a timeout. This board doesn't show the differentiation between the two.


----------



## Nsweet

How bad does a members posts have to be to get them banned forever?

I've seen a few members get perma banned on here. I've found them on other sites whining and complaining about how they think they were still right and TAM mods are just meanies. 

Or misogynist men claiming of a greater TAM feminist conspiracy against men going their own way... and being rude little trolls to everyone on TAM in the process.:rofl: 

I'm just curious about what it takes to get kicked off of here. I don't ever want to get booted off, but out of curiosity I would still like to know how bad members would have to be.


----------



## Sandfly

Nsweet said:


> I'm just curious about what it takes to get kicked off of here. I don't ever want to get booted off, but out of curiosity I would still like to know how bad members would have to be.


It's better for the system that you don't _exactly _know.

This is called a policy of 'terror'.

If you don't know what you could get punished for, and it all seems a bit random, then you are more likely to behave yourself, and self-moderate. If you are told what the boundaries and limitations are, you may try all sorts of sneaky things to bend the rules without breaking them.

Reign of Terror - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Glad I could help!


----------



## LongWalk

Four letter words are common and the moderators wisely allow them to fly in altered form. This makes the language alive, which is very important for the medium


----------



## FrenchFry

Generally there is a three strike rule. You break the rules bad enough that the mods make a note in your profile 3 times, the 4th time you get permanently kicked off.

We make notes on profiles with links to offending posts that the users cannot see. Most deleted and reported posts do not get a user note attached to them. Because the forum is volatile and emotional posting happens a lot---if we banned every user who did so every once in awhile we'd have no members. 

Most of the mods here give users a fairly wide berth as far as banning goes. It's not going to be the one-off of heatedly calling a poster a name that gets you permanently banned--but repeatedly and increasingly doing so+creating a disturbance is going to get you noticed/noted/banned.

When it becomes flagrant and repeated, despite warnings and prior bannings, that's when people get permanently banned.




> Or misogynist men claiming of a greater TAM feminist conspiracy against men going their own way... and being rude little trolls to everyone on TAM in the process.:rofl:


These people belong in the exception box: if you are here simply to rile people up, you are going to get banned pretty quickly. If you are here to pick up married people, you are going to get banned. If you cause a sh!tstorm, you are going to get banned. Spammers are the biggest amount of people in the banlist.

Also, I am a fan of open moderation. If you ever want to know why a member has been banned, feel free to IM me.


----------



## WyshIknew

Nsweet said:


> How bad does a members posts have to be to get them banned forever?
> 
> I've seen a few members get perma banned on here. I've found them on other sites whining and complaining about how they think they were still right and TAM mods are just meanies.
> 
> Or misogynist men claiming of a greater TAM feminist conspiracy against men going their own way... and being rude little trolls to everyone on TAM in the process.:rofl:
> 
> I'm just curious about what it takes to get kicked off of here. I don't ever want to get booted off, but out of curiosity I would still like to know how bad members would have to be.



As you know I got banned some time ago. I got drawn into an argument where a few posters were saying that Brit blokes were wussies who deserve to get cheated on as we are such wussies because of the second world war or something.

Lost my rag and took the argument too far and got banned for incitement and something else. (Excessive arguing? Can't remember).

Was more ticked off at the time that the others didn't get a banning than at my banning.

So taking an argument too far is one way.


----------



## Nsweet

Thank you very much for that FrenchFry.:smthumbup:

As you probably remember I was banned before *"for calling members jerks."* I thought it was kinda funny at the time, but I knew exactly why I got a short time out. I was getting riled up at two posters and breaking the forum rules. I took things too seriously and let my temper get the best of me. 

I have also been accused of flirting with intent to pick-up and other nonsense, mainly by members who were later perma banned for calling other members trolls and leading a witch hunt. That's not why I come here. Not for the arguments, sexting, or drama. I may not be married anymore but I love talking to men and women who are and those who know what divorce feels like. 

TAM is still a really fun place after you get over your own heartbreak, but there is also a very serious side to this place. People who are still hurting are sensitive to any perceived criticism and very protective of their feelings, even in different threads not dealing with their own problems. You have to be careful with what you say and how you say it, or be willing to apologize, eat your words, and delete a few posts.


----------



## GettingIt_2

WyshIknew said:


> As you know I got banned some time ago. I got drawn into an argument where a few posters were saying that Brit blokes were wussies who deserve to get cheated on as we are such wussies because of the second world war or something.
> 
> Lost my rag and took the argument too far and got banned for incitement and something else. (Excessive arguing? Can't remember).
> 
> Was more ticked off at the time that the others didn't get a banning than at my banning.
> 
> So taking an argument too far is one way.


Wow, Wysh--you are the LAST person I would expect to be banned. Then again, though you protest, I think you are one of the more "alpha" men around here.


----------



## larry.gray

GettingIt said:


> Wow, Wysh--you are the LAST person I would expect to be banned. Then again, though you protest, I think you are one of the more "alpha" men around here.


Yeah, I was around for that one. In fairness the people on the other side should have been banned for "baiting."


----------



## WyshIknew

Mrs. John Adams said:


> well now we all have an example of baiting...dont we?
> 
> Hey Wysh...did they send you a note to tell you that you were banned? and give you the reasons? How is that handled?


When you try to log in you get a splash screen that says "you are banned for x days/weeks for (mine was incitement and something else that I can't remember. I didn't think I'd incited but I did probably deserve a ban as I'd let a thread get the better of me.) and the ban will be lifted at x hours on x date.

Interestingly not long after I'd come back, somebody, I think quite innocently, tried to start up a thread that suggested British men were way more wussy than American men and were therefore more likely to have a wayward wife as they weren't as manly as American men.

Almost instantly many of my friends on here posted PM's to me asking me to butt out of the thread as they knew I'd react badly. And also almost instantly took the guy to task for posting the thread. He took the thread down, to be honest I think he was bemused by the reaction to what he thought was a genuine question.

I think this just shows how wonderfully supporting TAM can be at times.

You know who you were guys, thanks for the support!


----------



## Thunder7

Here's a question, in reference to baiting. If you get really good at baiting, do you become a master...........oh, never mind.


----------



## WyshIknew

Thunder7 said:


> Here's a question, in reference to baiting. If you get really good at baiting, do you become a master...........oh, never mind.



:lol:


No.

You become a complete and utter w****r!

:rofl:


----------



## melw74

Sandfly said:


> Hey I just noticed that Anon Pink has been whacked by the mod!
> 
> She's one of my top five favourite people on this site.
> 
> I hope it is only a temporary ban?
> 
> Concerned,
> England.


Really???..... I have not been here long, but i am shocked at hearing this.... In the time i have been here i have to say i got on with her well, she seemed very sincere, I too hope her ban is temporary.


----------



## ReformedHubby

FrenchFry said:


> These people belong in the exception box: if you are here simply to rile people up, you are going to get banned pretty quickly. *If you are here to pick up married people,* you are going to get banned. If you cause a sh!tstorm, you are going to get banned. Spammers are the biggest amount of people in the banlist.


 People come here to pick up married people? That's terrible. I certainly hope that no one on here has left there spouse for someone on TAM.


----------



## happi_g_more2

WyshIknew said:


> As you know I got banned some time ago. I got drawn into an argument where a few posters were saying that Brit blokes were wussies who deserve to get cheated on as we are such wussies because of the second world war or something.
> 
> Lost my rag and took the argument too far and got banned for incitement and something else. (Excessive arguing? Can't remember).
> 
> Was more ticked off at the time that the others didn't get a banning than at my banning.
> 
> So taking an argument too far is one way.


I just got banned for 3 days and don't even know why. It was right on the heals of calling someone a halfwit. So maybe that was it. Interestingly enough, I had been called a douche bag no less then 10 times prior. However, mr silver-tongue and his advanced usage of the English language wasn't even reprimanded. . I guess that's the line. douche bag = OK, halfwit = way too derogatory.


----------



## Coffee Amore

ReformedHubby said:


> People come here to pick up married people? That's terrible. I certainly hope that no one on here has left there spouse for someone on TAM.


Where have you been? 

There was a infamous EA that happened between two well-known people on TAM. A married woman and a betrayed husband. That came to light when her husband, a part-time poster on TAM not as active as the wife, brought it to life. They were banned. Right now there's a married woman in a PA with a married man she met on TAM. She talks about it pretty openly too. I'm not naming names but yeah, stuff happens, that's why boundaries are so important even on a site like this.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Coffee Amore said:


> Where have you been?
> 
> There was a infamous EA that happened between two well-known people on TAM. A married woman and a betrayed husband. That came to light when her husband, a part-time poster on TAM not as active as the wife, brought it to life. They were banned. Right now there's a married woman in a PA with a married man she met on TAM. She talks about it pretty openly too. I'm not naming names but yeah, stuff happens, that's why boundaries are so important even on a site like this.


Eh. Gross. 

I've been here a couple of years and I recall some pretty over the top high school level innuendo flying about between one guy and one woman. In the open... Not even by PM. I remember thinking "WTF!? Is this hypocrite central or what?"


----------



## pidge70

ReformedHubby said:


> People come here to pick up married people? That's terrible. I certainly hope that no one on here has left there spouse for someone on TAM.


Check out a thread by a poster named Zanne. You will get a nice shock there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70

Coffee Amore said:


> Where have you been?
> 
> There was a infamous EA that happened between two well-known people on TAM. A married woman and a betrayed husband. That came to light when her husband, a part-time poster on TAM not as active as the wife, brought it to life. They were banned. Right now there's a married woman in a PA with a married man she met on TAM. She talks about it pretty openly too. I'm not naming names but yeah, stuff happens, that's why boundaries are so important even on a site like this.


Oops, didn't see this. I named a name.....*sigh*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ReformedHubby

Coffee Amore said:


> Where have you been?
> 
> There was a infamous EA that happened between two well-known people on TAM. A married woman and a betrayed husband. That came to light when her husband, a part-time poster on TAM not as active as the wife, brought it to life. They were banned. Right now there's a married woman in a PA with a married man she met on TAM. She talks about it pretty openly too. I'm not naming names but yeah, stuff happens, that's why boundaries are so important even on a site like this.


There are a lot of hurting people on this forum. It says a lot about someone that would try and take advantage of them. Sad commentary really.


----------



## ReformedHubby

Mrs. John Adams said:


> There have been several pms lately from a some BS to some women...sending out "feelers" Some have been banned. Sad situation.


Sad commentary really. How can anyone whose had there marriage destroyed turn around and try and do the same to another man.


----------



## rush

inside pain sometimes makes things cloudy...


----------



## Philat

pidge70 said:


> Oops, didn't see this. I named a name.....*sigh*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No big secret there, Pidge. I am marveling at wazza's patience in that quagmire.


----------



## WyshIknew

happi_g_more2 said:


> I just got banned for 3 days and don't even know why. It was right on the heals of calling someone a halfwit. So maybe that was it. Interestingly enough, I had been called a douche bag no less then 10 times prior. However, mr silver-tongue and his advanced usage of the English language wasn't even reprimanded. . I guess that's the line. douche bag = OK, halfwit = way too derogatory.


I don't know. In general, as in my case, bannings are deserved.

It might have been mr silver-tongue's first time that he came to the attention of the mods.

It could have been your third, fourth or fifth time that you crossed the line. You aren't always banned solely for your most recent offence.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser

GettingIt said:


> Wow, Wysh--you are the LAST person I would expect to be banned. Then again, though you protest, I think you are one of the more "alpha" men around here.


Yeah pissed a lot of us off when that happened. I'm still pissed at those guys and they do NOT represent the American viewpoint. I'm not going to name names, merely say (azz-hats!)


----------



## Maricha75

pidge70 said:


> Oops, didn't see this. I named a name.....*sigh*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I probably would have PM'd CA had you not named names anyway. How did I miss that? Oh, right... I took a break from TAM. I went and skimmed some posts there. I agree with Philat... Wazza has definitely showed restraint. Just no getting through to some people.


----------



## Nsweet

LOL, how ironic would it be to get banned for breaking the rules on this thread?:rofl:


----------



## larry.gray

Mrs. John Adams said:


> Question...there is a miscarriage thread that is started by a poster who has been banned...how is this possible?????


It was started 2-1/2 years ago and the OP was banned 2 years ago. It is a zombie thread that someone bumped for some reason known only to them.


----------



## Miss Taken

Coffee Amore said:


> Where have you been?
> 
> There was a infamous EA that happened between two well-known people on TAM. A married woman and a betrayed husband. That came to light when her husband, a part-time poster on TAM not as active as the wife, brought it to life.


I was TAM friends with the guy that was party to the EA and I had no idea that was going on. Looking back at his PMs, I realize now he was also inappropriate towards me but at the time, naive me chalked it up to what I perceived to be cultural differences (how Canadian of me!?) and admittedly, I ignored it. 

As soon as that EA of his came to light, I ended up deleting all of my male contacts. It was definitely an over-reaction but I was raw from my own experiences with infidelity and then seeing it happen on here with someone I had befriended made me hypersensitive to any "threats" real or perceived. 

I'm all good now though. I know where my boundaries are and just don't talk to anyone that seems to be fishing.


----------



## larry.gray

Among the fWW that openly state their husband reads their PMs, I'm OK with talking with them in PM because I know that it will stay at a level that is unquestioned.

A fWW that doesn't say that? I'm not going to respond to a PM. Any form of private communication can be a trigger, and I want no part of it.

A large part of that comes from being active in the social forum when that EA came to light.


----------



## Thunder7

**sulking** Why is no one ever inappropriate with me? **kicking rocks**


----------



## Anon Pink

Thunder7 said:


> **sulking** Why is no one ever inappropriate with me? **kicking rocks**


Poor thunder...


View attachment 18625


----------



## Nsweet

I was also TAM friends with a married woman that got inappropriate with me. It was like a one sided EA, only I knew what was going on and I kept my boundaries strong, but I let her talk me into believing she was just a friend. 

It got to a certain level where I was uncomfortable talking with her and kept telling her to take it down a notch and stop being so sexual. I started getting mean with her too, which wasn't enough because she would push even harder. 

Boy was I glad when her husband got so jealous he took her away from her computer. I think they tossed the idea of an open marriage around before they both decided they wanted to reconcile and keep their special brand of crazy contained within the relationship. 

This is why with every female friend I get close to I have to have that uncomfortable "let's just stay friends" talk before anyone gets the wrong idea. The last thing I want is that awkward relationship online and long distance with someone I would probably never meet in person.


----------



## Thunder7

"I got a rock."


----------



## Anon Pink

Maybe I'm naive, but "just staying friends" is expected isn't it? Spoken out loud and agreed to or not, that is expected and the rule...right?


----------



## Jellybeans

Nsweet said:


> IBoy was I glad when her husband got so jealous he took her away from her computer.


:rofl: Nsweet, you have the best stories. Was she older? You always attract the older ladies. 



Nsweet said:


> LOL, how ironic would it be to get banned for breaking the rules on this thread?:rofl:


Actually, it's most common that bannings happen when we start talking about bannings. Tee hee.



Anon Pink said:


> Maybe I'm naive, but "just staying friends" is expected isn't it? Spoken out loud and agreed to or not, that is expected and the rule...right?


One would certainly think so.


----------



## Nsweet

Jellybeans said:


> :rofl: Nsweet, you have the best stories. Was she older? You always attract the older ladies.


You know she was. She was really pretty too, but I could just never find myself attracted to her knowing she was looking for an affair partner. And the way she came on to me.... It was just too much. I mean I will flirt a little from time to time, but when it turns really sexual and they're dropping suggestions about what they would like to do with me...... I'm out. No thank you Mrs. Robinson, I don't want what you're offering.


----------



## Amplexor

Nsweet said:


> No thank you Mrs. Robinson, I don't want what you're offering.


"Where have you gone, Joe DiMaggio?"


----------



## Anon Pink

Do we get banned if we give a shout out to a banned member?

I hope not!

Hi Lyris! Hope you come back soon! We didn't always agree but you are a member who's posts I always read!


----------



## WyshIknew

Anon Pink said:


> Do we get banned if we give a shout out to a banned member?
> 
> I hope not!
> 
> Hi Lyris! Hope you come back soon! We didn't always agree but you are a member who's posts I always read!


Echoing this shout out!


----------



## SurpriseMyself

Nsweet said:


> I was also TAM friends with a married woman that got inappropriate with me. It was like a one sided EA, only I knew what was going on and I kept my boundaries strong, but I let her talk me into believing she was just a friend.
> 
> It got to a certain level where I was uncomfortable talking with her and kept telling her to take it down a notch and stop being so sexual. I started getting mean with her too, which wasn't enough because she would push even harder.
> 
> Boy was I glad when her husband got so jealous he took her away from her computer. I think they tossed the idea of an open marriage around before they both decided they wanted to reconcile and keep their special brand of crazy contained within the relationship.
> 
> This is why with every female friend I get close to I have to have that uncomfortable "let's just stay friends" talk before anyone gets the wrong idea. The last thing I want is that awkward relationship online and long distance with someone I would probably never meet in person.


Put up an ugly profile pic to keep the crazies away! Or if you gotta go shirtless, I hear Putin has a great shirtless pic, on horseback no less. Or killing wild animals. Or [fill in the blank].


----------



## Sandfly

Nsweet said:


> I
> This is why with every female friend I get close to I have to have that uncomfortable "let's just stay friends" talk before anyone gets the wrong idea.


This is like putting out a fire with kerosene


----------



## ReformedHubby

Awww man..... The mods banned Frank Banana, I wanted to have some fun with his posts.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

I think it's funny that his name referenced two phallic symbols. I wonder how many names like that I can come up with?

Frank Banana
Rod Cucumber 
Lance Pickle
**** Pole (wait... he's a real guy)
Willie Johnson

ETA: D1ck Pole

Not that many, I guess.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

http://cardboardgods.net/2006/10/15/****-pole-and-peter-la****/

So the first **** equals d 1 c k where 1= i

The second **** equals c 0 c k where 0 = o


----------



## Anon Pink

ReformedHubby said:


> Awww man..... The mods banned Frank Banana, I wanted to have some fun with his posts.


Absolutely RH! I was very disappointed that thread was closed. But those MRA guys can really inflict some divisiveness instead of some good dialogue.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Anon Pink said:


> Absolutely RH! I was very disappointed that thread was closed. But those MRA guys can really inflict some divisiveness instead of some good dialogue.


I had just discovered that thread and it was banned! 

I knew Frank Banana was up to some kind of "trouble"


----------



## ReformedHubby

Anon Pink said:


> Absolutely RH! I was very disappointed that thread was closed. But those MRA guys can really inflict some divisiveness instead of some good dialogue.


Honestly he was so over the top I don't think anyone could have possibly taken him seriously. I'm surprised he lasted as long as he did. His post on rape was deplorable. I'm glad he deleted it, pretty sure my response to him would have gotten me banned too.


----------



## Anon Pink

ReformedHubby said:


> Honestly he was so over the top I don't think anyone could have possibly taken him seriously. I'm surprised he lasted as long as he did. His post on rape was deplorable. I'm glad he deleted it, pretty sure my response to him would have gotten me banned too.


I hear about that post but never saw it.

Yeah, I would have been banned too if I saw it, I would not have been able to temper my raging response one little bit.


----------



## ReformedHubby

Anon Pink said:


> I hear about that post but never saw it.
> 
> Yeah, I would have been banned too if I saw it, I would not have been able to temper my raging response one little bit.


My post in response was pretty bad. I told him I would drive him to a prison and happily trade his a$$ for a pack of smokes so he could feel what it was like to be raped. Not one of my better TAM moments. 

His whole post was about how females that get raped should just "get over it". I wonder if the mods deleted it or did he. It doesn't matter I suppose.


----------



## lenzi

ReformedHubby said:


> My post in response was pretty bad. I told him I would drive him to a prison and happily trade his a$$ for a pack of smokes so he could feel what it was like to be raped. Not one of my better TAM moments.





ReformedHubby said:


> I'm glad he deleted it, pretty sure my response to him would have gotten me banned too.


The two of you are perfect troll bait.

That's exactly the sort of responses a troll looks for and it's posters that react like the two of you did that keeps trolling alive and well on the internet.


----------



## pidge70

lenzi said:


> The two of you are perfect troll bait.
> 
> That's exactly the sort of responses a troll looks for and it's posters that react like the two of you did that keeps trolling alive and well on the internet.


You realize you quoted the same person twice right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lyris

I don't know if he deleted it. I reported it as soon as I saw it so I'd say the mods took it down. Because then he came back with the why do women love to shame men

Kind of sad that ones locked as I had a good response planned. I was going to write SHAME several times and then laugh


----------



## Anon Pink

Lyris said:


> Kind of sad that ones locked as I had a good response planned. I was going to write SHAME several times and then laugh


Oh come now Lyris, you can be more substantive than just "SHAME!"


----------



## Lyris

Have you not seen my sig Anon? I can't.


----------



## ReformedHubby

lenzi said:


> The two of you are perfect troll bait.
> 
> That's exactly the sort of responses a troll looks for and it's posters that react like the two of you did that keeps trolling alive and well on the internet.


Meh....even if banned it would have been worth it. I honestly think the guy believed in what he posted.


----------



## Sandfly

VermisciousKnid said:


> I think it's funny that his name referenced two phallic symbols. I wonder how many names like that I can come up with?
> 
> Frank Banana
> Rod Cucumber
> Lance Pickle
> **** Pole (wait... he's a real guy)
> Willie Johnson
> 
> ETA: D1ck Pole
> 
> Not that many, I guess.


Magic Johnson
Woody Long
Fanny o'Toole
Dong Wang (A well known Vietnamese womaniser )

That's all I got.


----------



## Fozzy

MRA-----definition pls?


----------



## Fozzy

Sandfly said:


> Magic Johnson
> Woody Long
> *Fanny o'Toole*Dong Wang (A well known Vietnamese womaniser )
> 
> That's all I got.


Peter! Good lord, you forgot Peter O'Toole!


----------



## Anon Pink

Fozzy said:


> MRA-----definition pls?


Men's Rights Advocates

They tend to be on the rabid side. Throw the baby out with the bath water that some feminists also do.


----------



## Sandfly

Fozzy said:


> Peter! Good lord, you forgot Peter O'Toole!


I see! Is that why peter griffin is called peter? Is it like a reference to his d!ckish behaviour?



BTW, 'fanny' is a dirty word for 'vagina' in UK, NZ and Australia. It doesn't mean 'bum'.

When you fellas come on holiday and say something about your "Fanny pack" instead of saying "bum bag" you are guaranteed a long awkward silence, .

Here are some expressions in which 'fanny' is optimally employed:

To fanny around (verbal Phrase: ) to do things that are time wasting and pointless. eg:

"Will you stop fannying around and come help me, please?"

(Also: 'To fart around', same meaning)

Fanny-flaps: Labia. 

'Sweet Fanny Adams' = 'f*ck all' = nothing whatsoever.

Person A: "Whatcha been doing to-day?"
Person B: "Sweet Fanny Adams. How about you?"

Sweet Fanny Adams

Remember: men don't have fannies


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Fozzy said:


> Peter! Good lord, you forgot Peter O'Toole!


That is a rather glaring oversight.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Sandfly said:


> Magic Johnson
> Woody Long
> Fanny o'Toole
> Dong Wang (A well known Vietnamese womaniser )
> 
> That's all I got.


Fanny O'Toole has the unique distinction of combining nicknames for female and male genitalia. This is a real person?


----------



## Anon Pink

Sandfly said:


> I see! Is that why peter griffin is called peter? Is it like a reference to his d!ckish behaviour?
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, 'fanny' is a dirty word for 'vagina' in UK, NZ and Australia. It doesn't mean 'bum'.
> 
> When you fellas come on holiday and say something about your "Fanny pack" instead of saying "bum bag" you are guaranteed a long awkward silence, .
> 
> Here are some expressions in which 'fanny' is optimally employed:
> 
> To fanny around (verbal Phrase: ) to do things that are time wasting and pointless. eg:
> 
> "Will you stop fannying around and come help me, please?"
> 
> (Also: 'To fart around', same meaning)
> 
> Fanny-flaps: Labia.
> 
> 'Sweet Fanny Adams' = 'f*ck all' = nothing whatsoever.
> 
> Person A: "Whatcha been doing to-day?"
> Person B: "Sweet Fanny Adams. How about you?"
> 
> Sweet Fanny Adams
> 
> Remember: men don't have fannies



:rofl:

Brings new meaning to the American rite of passage for seniors to fanny back around Europe! Cause the college kids backpack.


----------



## Fozzy

Sandfly said:


> I see! Is that why peter griffin is called peter? Is it like a reference to his d!ckish behaviour?
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, 'fanny' is a dirty word for 'vagina' in UK, NZ and Australia. It doesn't mean 'bum'.
> 
> When you fellas come on holiday and say something about your "Fanny pack" instead of saying "bum bag" you are guaranteed a long awkward silence, .
> 
> Here are some expressions in which 'fanny' is optimally employed:
> 
> To fanny around (verbal Phrase: ) to do things that are time wasting and pointless. eg:
> 
> "Will you stop fannying around and come help me, please?"
> 
> (Also: 'To fart around', same meaning)
> 
> Fanny-flaps: Labia.
> 
> 'Sweet Fanny Adams' = 'f*ck all' = nothing whatsoever.
> 
> Person A: "Whatcha been doing to-day?"
> Person B: "Sweet Fanny Adams. How about you?"
> 
> Sweet Fanny Adams
> 
> Remember: men don't have fannies


To be fair, fanny-packs cause awkward silences in every culture.


----------



## Sandfly

VermisciousKnid said:


> Fanny O'Toole has the unique distinction of combining nicknames for female and male genitalia. This is a real person?


Born in 1902, lived in New York. 

Dong Wang - currently employed at the University of Illinois, Computer sciences.

Woody Long - Porn actor. Stage name.

'Magic Johnson' is a name I made up.

I just remembered that 'roger' is another name for 'shag/screw'.

So we can have: Roger ****, for example, who is an architect in London.

I better leave it there, I think...


----------



## pidge70

> 'Magic Johnson' is a name I made up.


Magic Johnson is actually a former NBA player. Although I am quite certain it is not his real name........lol


----------



## Fozzy

I think you just got punk'd, pidge.


----------



## pidge70

Fozzy said:


> I think you just got punk'd, pidge.


Excuse me?


----------



## Fozzy

punk'd = pranked


----------



## CharlieParker

I heard Julius Irving went by his middle name as he wasn't fond of his given first name, Vahjae. 

I kill myself, esoteric whilst still being sophomoric.


----------



## lenzi

ReformedHubby said:


> Meh....even if banned it would have been worth it. I honestly think the guy believed in what he posted.


No he was totally trolling. 



pidge70 said:


> You realize you quoted the same person twice right?


LOL no I didn't.


----------



## manticore

saw that one coming, he always had a story related to the current topic with a shocking ending related to infidelity


----------

